# 16 or 15 gauge finish air nailer



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice tip Justin. I bet you could install that screw in the corner before you put on your coped piece if your not doing shoe. You would just have to test fit the base and adjust before nailing.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Nice tip Justin. I bet you could install that screw in the corner before you put on your coped piece if your not doing shoe. You would just have to test fit the base and adjust before nailing.


In that situation you drive a drywall screw into the bottom plate through the drywall. Use a speed square referenced off the floor as a guide and back the screw out until it hits the edge of the square. I know a guy that uses roofing nails vs screws and a couple guys who pull the safety back on the gun and shoot a nail or two that sit proud of the rock and use the pressure of snapping in the cope to square everything up by bending the nails with the pressure or with a couple jammer taps.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

The GRK Top Stars look good, but look like they leave too big of a hole for anything except for a door when you will be installing stop molding over it. Are the Jamo screws the same? I'm not too interested in changing how I install doors, but I have the same issues mentioned here with the butt end of baseboard caving in and needing to be shimmed. A shim screw would be good, but the size hole the top star leaves looks to big. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

gbruzze1 said:


> The GRK Top Stars look good, but look like they leave too big of a hole for anything except for a door when you will be installing stop molding over it. Are the Jamo screws the same? I'm not too interested in changing how I install doors, but I have the same issues mentioned here with the butt end of baseboard caving in and needing to be shimmed. A shim screw would be good, but the size hole the top star leaves looks to big.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both Top Stars and Jamos are too big for a base application. The screws used are trim head with a back threaded section for composite decking. 

http://www.amazon.com/GRK-ProPak-Composite-Screws-605-Count/dp/B001SFFB4G


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> The GRK Top Stars look good, but look like they leave too big of a hole for anything except for a door when you will be installing stop molding over it. Are the Jamo screws the same? I'm not too interested in changing how I install doors, but I have the same issues mentioned here with the butt end of baseboard caving in and needing to be shimmed. A shim screw would be good, but the size hole the top star leaves looks to big.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Top stars are for moving big stuff. Window and door jambs. Just from a cost standpoint, they aren't practical for base. They need to be big, because they are designed to really push and pull on stuff.


----------

